# [Solved] Setting up wireless

## bugmenot

Hi.

I've just installed linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 on my ASUS eeepc netbook.

On boot, the system told me to emerge wireless-tools for wireless support.

This is what iwconfig gives me:

lo     no wireless extensions

eth0 no wireless extensions

wlan0 IEEE 802.11bgn Mode:Managed Access Point: Not-Associated

         Tx-Power=20 dBm

         retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   fragment thr:off

          encryption key: off

            power managment: off

sit0  no wireless extensions

after bringing up wlan0

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

i did a scan

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
```

and the router i want to connect to pops up along with all its information

what do I do from here?Last edited by bugmenot on Tue Aug 03, 2010 12:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, first can you post the result of iwlist scan.

Also, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

```

----------

## bugmenot

thanks for the quick reply

how do i copy text in a command line interface without a mouse?

----------

## maxime1986

```
emerge --info &> emerge_info

wgetpaste emerge_info
```

and post the pastebin link on the forum

----------

## bugmenot

iwlist wlan0 scan

```
wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1E:E5:EB:B1:78

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=65/70  Signal level=-45 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"link"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000000d5593181

                    Extra: Last beacon: 952ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00046C696E6B

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 200100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                       Preauthentication Supported

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101070003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601001900000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010020000000

                    IE: Unknown: 071044422020131B00101BDA021B100B1B00

                    IE: Unknown: DD910050F204104A00011010440001021041000100103B0001031047001000000000000000011000001EE5EBB178102100134C696E6B73797320436F72706F726174696F6E102300075752543132304E1024000776312E302E30301042000A4A3931393039373732321054000800060050F204000110110014576972656C65737320526F757465722857464129100800020084
```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N270_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 29 Jul 2010 04:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1, 3.1.2-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## bugmenot

i use dhcpcd eth0 in order to connect to the internet with a wired connection

i've yet to get wlan0 to connect

----------

## Deadly Assassin

If you use a GUI I would advise you to use wicd.

It manages your network interfaces very simple.

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah, since you use baselayout 1.x, try with WICD.

----------

## bugmenot

i don't use a GUI and i would prefer not to if possible..

i don't seem to have a /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 either

only net.eth0 and net.lo show up

this leads me to believe i forgot to do something

----------

## Deadly Assassin

How to setup your wireless network is mentioned in the Gentoo Handbook.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#wireless

I think this should help you.

If you have any specific question let us know.  :Wink: 

Good luck.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## d2_racing

net.wlan0 need to be created manually.

----------

## bugmenot

i had looked through that before but i couldn't seem to get what i needed out of it

i emerged wireless-tools but when i run iwconfig it doesn't give me all the router info like it does in the handbook

it says access point: not associated (see first post)

and the subsequent commands in the handbook:

# iwconfig eth0 essid GentooNode

# iwconfig eth0 key 1234123412341234abcd

# iwconfig eth0 key s:some-password

i tried to use substituting wlan0 for eth0

the essid would change but it still wouldn't find an access point or connect

the key returns an error when i try to use the s: prefix (i'll edit this post with that error as soon as i get home)

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> net.wlan0 need to be created manually.

 

thanks. is there a guide to doing this?Last edited by bugmenot on Mon Aug 02, 2010 11:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bugmenot

i tried cp net.eth0 net.wlan0

but when i try to

ifconfig wlan0 up

i get a

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

----------

## bugmenot

recompiled kernel without rfkill support

ifconfig wlan0 up

now works

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

Starting wlan0

Configuring wireless network for wlan0

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

 SET failed in device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.

wlan0 does not support setting keys

updated /etc/conf.d/net with guidance from this documentation:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

and it works!

hurray!!

thanks for all your help

----------

## aliasxerog

 *bugmenot wrote:*   

> i tried cp net.eth0 net.wlan0
> 
> but when i try to
> 
> ifconfig wlan0 up
> ...

 

i had the same issue. make sure your card is on, run 'rfkill unblock all', then 'ifconfig wlan0 up'

----------

## bugmenot

 *aliasxerog wrote:*   

>  *bugmenot wrote:*   i tried cp net.eth0 net.wlan0
> 
> but when i try to
> 
> ifconfig wlan0 up
> ...

 

to avoid having to run rfkill unblock all every boot you can simply disable rfkill support in the kernel

----------

